# Veraltete Browser zum Download



## tofa (22. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

zum Testen der Abwärtskompatibilität ist ja nichts hilfreicher als die die frisch gestalteten Webseiten mal in Browsern älteren Datums zu betrachten. Der Netscape 4.x wird auch noch vielerorts zum Download angeboten - anders hingen die älteren Versionen des Internet Explorers. Ist jemanden ein Archiv bekannt? Lassen sich überhaupt verschiedene Versionen des IE paralell auf einem Rechner installieren?

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. März 2004)

Hallo...

bei http://browsers.evolt.org/ gibts so ziemlich alles, was dein Herz begehren dürfte.

Zur Parallelinstallation gibts eine Anleitung bei heise


----------



## Norbert Eder (23. März 2004)

Es stellt sich nur die Frage ob das Testen der Homepages in URALT-Browsern überhaupt noch Sinn macht ...

Wenn ich so die Stats meiner größeren Projekte anschau, hast zB kaum mehr einen IE 5.5.

mfG,
Nitro


----------



## rootssw (23. März 2004)

OH!
Sag' das mal nicht zu voreilig!
Bei meinen Seiten wird teilweise noch die Version 3 des IE benutzt!
Ich glaub' da will mich jemand ärgern, indem er postet "deine Seite funktioniert in meinem Browser nicht"!
Wäre ja kein wunder!

Aber im Schnitt sind dort ca. 10% der Besucher mit IE unter Vers. 5 unterwegs!


----------



## rootssw (23. März 2004)

Idee:

Mich würde doch mal interessieren, was hier allgemein für Browser benutzt werden!

Also ich benutze meistens Opera Vers. 7 oder IE Version 5.5.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. März 2004)

Den Thread gabs schon mal in großer Ausführung:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=68244&highlight=browser


----------



## rootssw (24. März 2004)

Ah! Gut zu wissen!


----------



## Norbert Eder (24. März 2004)

Selbst die HPUX-Kisten bei uns laufen schon mit einer recht neuen Netscape-Version. 

Für mich stellt sich die Frage, ob eine Homepage wirklich _alle_ Browser unterstützen soll. Ja klar, möglichst viele. Aber dann solltest auch mal die Page auf 640x480 optimieren (alter Browser, vermutlich auch alter kleiner Monitor) usw. Macht das Sinn? 

Spricht nicht für den Aufwand, ist aber lobenswert 

lg,
Nitro


----------



## tofa (24. März 2004)

@fatalus:
Wow, ich bin ja erstaunt, wie viele Browser es gibt! Hier findet sich ja in der Tat jeder Exot. Vielen Dank für den Link.

Ich denke, dass es stark von der Zielgruppe abhängt, ob und in welchem Grad eine Seite auf ältere Browser optimiert werden sollte. Wende ich mich an fachkundiges, an Computerthemen interessiertes Publikum, so darf ich einen halbwegs aktuellen Browser voraussetzen. Richtet sich meine Seite jedoch an eine breite Zielgruppe, finden sich unter den Besuchern immer wieder Menschen, die das Internet als wunderbare Informationsquelle betrachten und schätzen - sich allerdings mit technischen Fragen nicht auseinandersetzen können oder wollen. Mancher Zeitgenosse hat sich vor 4 Jahren einen PC gekauft und nutzt diesem mit unveränderter Softwareinstallation immer noch. So schwer es auch fällt, aber bei manchen Internetangeboten muss dies berücksichtigt werden. Beispielsweise wäre Google keineswegs so erfolgreich, wenn die Suchmaschine nicht auch mit einer veralteten Browserversion benutzbar wäre.

Gruß,
Tom


----------

